# Ufermatte treibt auf



## baddie (26. Apr. 2010)

moin, 

also ich habe gestern am Abend noch meine Ufermatte an den Steilufern verbaut.
Ich habe gedacht das sie steil an den Ufern herabhängen aber heute am Abend musste ich feststellen das sie fast kpl. immer noch fast waagerecht am Ufer istbzw fast auf dem Wasser treibt. Dauert das ne Zeit bis sie sich kpl. vollgesaugt hat und dann senkrecht am Ufer herabhängt oder muss ich sie am unteren Rand (z.B. mit Steinen welche in Netzen sind und am unteren Ende angebunden werden) beschweren damit sie senkrecht hängen bleibt ?
 Sie recht nicht bis zum Teichgrund und somit kann ich auch nicht unten einfach Steine auf die Matte legen. 
Verkleben ist auch nicht möglich da der Teich bereits seit 2 Wochen geflutet ist 

Befestigung am oberen Rand ist kein Problem aber da habe ich auch nicht das Problem das sie auftreibt 

thx schonmal für Eure Antworten 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## toco (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Hallo Dirk,

du hast nicht geschrieben, welche Art von Ufermatte du hast,außerdem sind Fotos immer hilfreich. Aber ich werd's mal so versuchen.

Meine Ufermatte ist von Naturagart und nach Herstellerangabe auch vollgesogen etwas leichter als Wasser. NG empfiehlt Steine zur Beschwerung drauf zu legen. Bei mir liegt sie auf einem Flachufer und ist mit Sand abgedeckt, was ausreicht, sie nicht aufschwimmen zu lassen. Bei der NG-Ufermatte würden Aufhängepunkte von Steinnetzen, wie du sie in Erwägung ziehst, vermutlich ziemlich schnell ausreißen.

Wenn ich deine Beschreibung richtig verstehe, soll deine Ufermatte senkrecht an einem Steilufer herunterhängen und ins Wasser eintauchen? Meiner Meinung nach kommst du nicht umhin, die Ufermatte so zu positionieren, dass sie gerade so weit den Grund berührt, dass Steine darauf gelegt werden können. Hoffentlich hast du sie mit etwas Reserve verlegt.

Aber vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand den rettenden Einfall?!


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Hallo Dirk,
such hier mal oder in net nach Innotec (oder Polymerkleber), und dann hast Du ein Mittel der Wahl, um widerspenstige Ufermatte an die Folie zu kleben! 
Auch wenn die Unterseite der Ufermatte aus PVC, oder die Matte mit PVC-Kleber verarbeitbar (was für ein Wort! :shock) ist, würde ich nicht mit billigem PVC-Kleber 'rangehen, da das auch die Folie versprödet.
Auf jeden Fall nochmal ein Hallo hier im Forum  !


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Ich habe auch die Matten von *gart, mit Pflanztaschen. Somit sind die Probleme gar nicht erst aufgekommen, da man hier ja genug beschweren kann.
Ich würde es mit mehreren (kleinen) Steinsäckchen probieren. Diese nicht all zu nahe am Rand der Matte sauber annähen. Da sollte auch nichts ausreissen.


----------



## Caki04 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Erwarte heute oder morgen auch meine Ufermatte von ***gart.
Sie soll über den Teichrand gelegt werden, eine Seite in den Teich "hängen", die andere Seite ins Sumpfbeet.

Meint Ihr, sie wird dann auch aufquillen? Bzw. auf dem Wasser schwimmen?


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Servus Caki

Glaube schon ......

wenn du sie nicht Teichseitig unter Steine beschwerst und Sumpfbeetseits unter dem fetten Substrat 
Hast du Teichseits eine Pflanzstufe > dann unter diese die Ufermatte


----------



## Caki04 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

... muss dann nur erstmal wieder zu unserem Kanal Steine "besorgen"....... 
Habe alle Vorräte aufgebraucht.


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Caki, wie schon geschrieben..wenn du die Matte mit Pflanztaschen hast kein Problem. Ansonsten musst du sie irgendwie auf ner Stufe beschweren.


----------



## andreas w. (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

mahlzeit,

hatte meine böschungsmatte damals mit steinen beschwert, indem ich - je nach gewebegröße - kleine kieselsteine in die matte reingedrückt hatte und sie damit beschwert hatte.

die idee mit den pflanzkörben an die matte festgebunden ist auch gut. muß halt etwas schwerer als wasser sein.

so geht´s, viel spaß. andreas


----------



## Nordfriesen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Hmmmm hab genau ....nein Haargenau das gleiche Problem mit den Ufermatten die ich heute bekommen habe . Ach Steilufer . Ich habe noch einen Rest liegen und werde mir kleine Pflanztaschen drannähen . 
Oder ich werde mir von der Rückseite etwas schwere Fußmatte aus Gummi drannähen . 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## frankw17 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Hallo,

hatte auch vor Jahren bei meinem Teichneubau im Filter- und Koiteich alles mit ***gart Ufermatte ausgelegt. Mittlerweile jedoch komplett entfernt da sich der Schmutz in und unter der Matte gut verstecken konnte. Dieses war auch guter Nährstoff für ein Algenparadies. Heute ist mein Wasser nahezu Algenfrei da der Schmutz entfernt werden kann. Auf der Folie bildet sich eh ein dünner Algenteppich, wofür im Wasser Ufermatte?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ufermatte treibt auf*

Hallo Frank,

Die Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien wird enorm erhöht, Unterwasserpflanzen wurzeln auf der Matte, sieht besser aus wie die nackte Folie und schützt sie. 

In einem Koiteich hat sie natürlich nix zu suchen, da das Filterkonzept ein ganz anderes ist. In einem Pflanzenteich mit mässigem Fischbesaz finde ich sie auch unterwasser nützlich.


----------

